# Bountiful pond



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

I have heard we can waterfowl hunt just past the bountiful pond (dump lake) does anyone know how far i would have to go or if it is marked ?? Thanks.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

There is a short dirt road just north of Bountiful Lake that goes west. This road leads to the South parking lot of Farmington Bay. From there, just cross the bridge over the canal or head north on the dike and you should be okay. As far as I know that is the only access point in the area.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Went looking on Google Maps and found this. Hope this helps, Speed. I think I may check this out myself.


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

There is a parking lot right at the end of the road past the lake. Will have to walk from there to get anywhere. Hunted there last weekend and only saw 5 ducks, unless you count the 50 or so coots. Water is deep and hard to get to with all the phrag and cattails. Hopefully it will get better as the ducks start coming in from the north. Just be ready for a hike, and dragging through deep mud/water.


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

not unless you have a boat


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

duckkiller29 said:


> not unless you have a boat


Unfortunately no boat here so I have to do the walking thing. Unless??


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

The dump lake that is marked on that map is actually Bountiful Pond.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

just in case a few of y'all are disoriented by the satellite image, the area circled as the "parking area" is the FB parking lot. the road heading to your right and down from the same circled parking area is center dike.


----------

